# MF 88 gas seized



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

I picked up an MF88 Gas.. It has been sitting for about 3 years & won't turn over. The guy said he had a can over the muffler but every so often the wind would blow it off.. He said it ran good when parked.. What is the best way to loosen the motor ?? (break it loose) ? Will WD40 in the cylinders do it?


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Did all the oil leak out?


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

No the oil didn't leak out.. It's still up on the dip stick.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pull the sparkplugs,and squirt in some PB BLASTER,in each cylinder. If it's outside ,put the plugs in,to keep out water. Wait a day or so,and try to rock it back and forth,with a socket,and breaker bar on the crank bolt.DON'T force it,just nudge it. Do it a few times,and it may break loose.


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Pull the sparkplugs,and squirt in some PB BLASTER,in each cylinder. If it's outside ,put the plugs in,to keep out water. Wait a day or so,and try to rock it back and forth,with a socket,and breaker bar on the crank bolt.DON'T force it,just nudge it. Do it a few times,and it may break loose.


 DITTO!

I've used diesel fuel and transmission fluid mixture at about 50/50 in an old twin cylinder engine. Poured about a cup full into each cylinder that would take it. Let set a couple of days. You may want to pull the exhaust manifold off and use PB Blaster on the exhaust valve stems several times to get them loosened up! *Note: You'll need to chock rear wheels front and back, put tractor in neutral. Then do as jhngardner suggested, rocked the crank a little at a time without forcing it. Add more juice if needed, let set again. Be patient with it and it will break loose. I suggest removing the head after you get the crank to spin, check your valves for sticking, valve seats and clearances. Inspect each cylinder bore to see how bad they are scored. If not to badly scored then new head / manifold gaskets and try starting her!

Good luck!


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for your replies. I will try your suggestions.. I just found a product called Engine Release on the Internet.. Anybody ever heard of it or tried it.??
I will bring the tractor home as soon as the road dries up enough to pull it on a trailer & will post my results in a week or two.



http://www.seized-engine.com/gas-agriculture-engine.html


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

johnnyo said:


> Thanks for your replies. I will try your suggestions.. I just found a product called Engine Release on the Internet.. Anybody ever heard of it or tried it.??
> I will bring the tractor home as soon as the road dries up enough to pull it on a trailer & will post my results in a week or two.
> 
> 
> ...


 Now's the time to start soaking those cylinders!! Soak them good and let them set for two weeks while waiting on hauling the tractor into the shop. Pull the plugs and use a turkey baster, rubber tubing or funnel to squirt penetrants into the plug holes. Then reinstall the plugs tight to keep rain out if outside.

The "Agriculture Engine Release" product....who knows?? Did a quick review search on the product and nothing popped up. It's your money, I'd use the old remedies first then try the more exotic stuff if the rings do not free up.

Best to you!


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, yes I'll do the remedies you suggested. I'm retired so spending a pile of money doesn't appeal to me, especially something that Diesel fuel & transmission fluid will do..The tractor is outside & about 30 miles from my home. I will go today or tomorrow & put the stuff into the cylinders.. I think it will free up fine with patience..
For removing the head do you have the head bolt torques & the tightening (torquing) sequence?? or a link that will show it to me.. I looked for a head gasket on the net, but so far couldn't find one..
thanks.
John


----------



## Sanddawg (Apr 11, 2012)

Some links of interest:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/3/737-massey-ferguson-88.html

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Massey_Ferguson_88_Engine_Parts_s/983.htm


You'll have to check your engine's data plate to see what engine you have. *This is a guess!!!*

Fits Continental Gas Engine (s): E201, E242

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Se...as+Engine+(s):+E201,+E242+head+gasket&Submit=

I'm searching for the head bolt torques & the tightening (torquing) sequence, you will have to get a manual most likely...they are worth the money!


----------



## johnnyo (Apr 23, 2011)

OK thanks, much appreciated for your help.. 
Pouring rain here for the next few days, so getting it home may be delayed a week or so. his roads are not great.


----------

